# Seachem Flourish and Shrimp?



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Goodmorning!
So I'm getting 10 cherry shrimp to pit in my ten gallon planted tank, can I use seachem flourish with them?


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I lost some after I used it. but I dont know if its because I used flourish or of a water change


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

flourish or flourish excel?, we use pps-pro as far as ferts go but we do not use a full dose and excel we go light with as well, I have heard that using ferts will slow down their breeding, but as with everything you hear is it fact or just bs, I don't know which


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just the normal flourish. So it will slow down breeding? Any other certs that will do nothing to the shrimp?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

according to the Seachem forum from one of their reps, "Please know that here at Seachem, all of our products are designed specifically for use in aquarium settings, where people may be keeping a variety of fish and/or invertebrates. Therefore, I can assure you that when used as directed, all of the products in the Flourish line are completely safe for your aquarium shrimp."


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I use regular Flourish and have ghost shrimp. They do fine with it, but I'm not sure if cherry shrimp are more delicate than ghost shrimp. ^_^;


----------

